# TTC with softcups



## Raincloudsandlovesongs (Oct 5, 2013)

7 days ago did my first ever insemination it was a practice round as most fertile day is 30th. A few days afterwards i had a slight cramping pain. We started properly yesterday with syringe and soft cup. I put the soft cup in and went to sleep woke up and TMI  when i took the soft cup out the was a very tiny amount of blood. Has anyone else had anything like this? I am wondering if i got pregnant the first time and these are symptoms of it. Thanks for reading


----------



## poobear (Sep 13, 2010)

why dont you just take a pregnancy test. Then you will know and can go see the doctor.


----------



## Raincloudsandlovesongs (Oct 5, 2013)

Might take one tomorrow morning. Though i think it maybe too early as A/F isn't due til around 12th. Thought it was very unlikely as it was pretty soon after A/F but it all seems really odd.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

the blood could have been a little bit of trauma putting it in and taking it out - I didn't like them but some people swear by them or do both .


----------

